# The yard sale .



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2020)

Scheduled for June 19th thru the 21st . This will be held on my back lot which is on a main road . The neighbor has sold 2 houses , my brother who has tons of stuff plus many more are doing this . The lathes , the surface grinder and Bridgeport will be available to see in the garage as well as all tooling .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

A block yard sale?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll need driving directions.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

Tickets maybe....


----------



## John O (Jun 10, 2020)

Would attend but the border will still be closed


----------



## DiscoDan (Jun 10, 2020)

"I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a Bridgeport today."

J. Wellington Whimpy


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 10, 2020)

I live in the Evil Empire Of NY (EEONY). Yard and garage sales are strictly forbidden, part of our pandemic protocol.........


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll take the Bridgeport if you can PM it to me


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2020)

John O said:


> Would attend but the border will still be closed




My son's GF is coming down from Toronto Thursday for 3 weeks . Not sure how this was arranged .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

Quarantine?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2020)

Maybe so Mike .


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 10, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Maybe so Mike .




At your house??


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 10, 2020)

Do you deliver?


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

He's a little slow on that......


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2020)

I have delivered to New York !


----------



## westerner (Jun 10, 2020)

DiscoDan said:


> "I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a Bridgeport today."


Oh, thats funny. "I yam what I yam, and that's all what I yam" Truer words never spoken.


----------



## dirty tools (Jun 11, 2020)

Can you post pictures so those of us who can’t be there 
drool


----------



## darkzero (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey Dave! Interested in another tractor mower? 









						John Deere RX75 - Chick Magnet - farm & garden - by owner - sale
					

This baby is a looker, a classic and probably an antique...I used it years ago, but tired of...



					nh.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2020)

OMG . I have one just like it !  And I'd let mine go for a measly $25 grand cash !


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2020)

In all reality , I've purchased worse looking tractors than this , and turned them into showroom pieces for a nice profit . They have to be expensive tractors to start though . I wonder if he would be interested in a few hundred cans of original JD paint ? Or maybe he has a Cubbie lying around . Either way , Will , you come up with some good ones .


----------



## darkzero (Jun 11, 2020)

I can't take credit for the find Dave but when I saw it I immediately thought of sharing it with you.


----------



## DiscoDan (Jun 15, 2020)

Dave, can you post hours and address? I want to stop by this weekend, probably on my way to Carlisle auto flea market on Saturday.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 15, 2020)

To all the guys who CAN go to this sale.....


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

Too far for me to attend. In your collection would you have any chuck backing plates for a harding 4 degree nose? Sorry to not be able to be there sounds like good fun


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 15, 2020)

Curious, why is everyone so excited about lawnmower parts?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 15, 2020)

I think the lathes,Bridgeport and service grinder is the main attraction.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh. I took the first post as "come see my shop", not "my shop is for sale".

 Ah well. Doesn't matter. I"m not allow in Maryland anyway.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 15, 2020)

RandyWilson said:


> Oh. I took the first post as "come see my shop", not "my shop is for sale".
> 
> Ah well. Doesn't matter. I"m not allow in Maryland anyway.




I have about 5 states and 2 Canadian Provs that I avoid


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 16, 2020)

Sold a 4 wheeler yesterday ! I took stuff out and it sold in 10 minutes .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 16, 2020)

Dan , I wasn't sure that Carlisle was going on . My neighbor ( the one that organized this sale ) is a very big car part dealer . He owns Dads Mustang Parts . He will have 18 tables out back on Rt 152 ( Fallston Road ) . It is the 2800 block . My house and back yard back up to the road and this is where the sale will be held . I can and will move a lot of things out but it doesn't pay to move mills and lathes out to the road and back everyday . As far as tools , yeah , I have things . As far as Carlisle , yes , we're on the way .  439 to 83 and you're on your way . We played basketball up at Dickenson for 7 years so I'm very familiar with the place .


----------



## Superburban (Jun 16, 2020)

If I still lived in York, I would be making the trip, but now it is a bit too far. Even though we keep talking about making the trip, to visit family, its too soon to plan one.  Good luck with the sale.


----------

